# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Andy Manson

## Mike Black

For those of you on Facebook, and need a new source for some true mandolin eye candy... One of my all time favorite builders *Andy Manson* just added a section for his mandolin family instruments.  Including nice pictures of John Paul Jones' electric triple neck.

----------

Perry Babasin

----------


## Andrew DeMarco

Holy mackerel... the top and back are both one piece?

----------


## Charles E.

:Disbelief:

----------


## Mike Black

Close up of the top.   Notice the pickups that are made into the fingerboard.

----------


## Mike Black

I love the looks of his 3 point mando too.   He always has the greatest wood selections!

----------


## dcoventry

Wow. Stunning. Awe inspiring. Beautiful. Gorgeous. Huh, where's my credit card......honey?! Can I ask you a question? Would you mind if I.......

----------


## Mike Black

Andy Manson is probably most well known for this Mermaid Guitar.

----------


## CES

OK, the mermaid guitar is creepy...

----------


## strings777

> I love the looks of his 3 point mando too.   He always has the greatest wood selections!


WOW!!! That's beautifully figured maple with a bearded man in the middle...the figure is crystalline looking...never seen anything like it before!   :Disbelief:

----------


## Mike Black

This view is just stunning too!

----------


## strings777

> This view is just stunning too!


...the figure of the maple is simply amazing!!!

----------


## Mike Black

Here is his website http://www.andymanson.com

Lots of great pictures and information.

----------


## Kerry Krishna

Two amazing mando family instruments. I have never seen anything like them before, nor did I even know that maple could even LOOK like that... Awe inspiring....

----------


## Jill McAuley

Oh man, that 3 point looks the absolute business!!! Seriously coveting that thing!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Dan Hoover

very beautiful...i think i'm shaking..

----------


## Charles E.

On that tri-neck, I wonder if he has seperated the sound chambers inside and-or what the bracing system looks like. It must have been a heck of a design project. On the Mermaid guitar..... well there is nothing I can say other then he has great skill and too much time and a great sense humor.

----------


## Ben Milne

Definitely one of the most impressive instrument vaults I have seen.

----------


## Shelagh Moore

I've played a couple of his excellent mandolin family instruments at instrument shows in the past and owned a beautiful 0-style (Kingfisher model) guitar made by him for quite a while. Wonderful craftsmanship.

----------


## Goodin

Andy can build anything and make it sound fantastic.  His 3 and 4 neck instruments amaze me; he must really know how to brace them so they don't implode!  

Here is my 5 course bouzouki (Blarge, he calls it, for Bouzouki-large) that Andy built for me last year.  It has a deep and powerful presence.

----------


## Fliss

That blarge of yours is stunning, Gil.  Andy's artistry, in my opinion, is second to none.  His attention to detail, and his unique quirky style are just wonderful.  Oh yes, and a great sense of humour.  And I forgot to use the word "genius" - but I think it fits.

Here is a pic of the blarge I used to own, with the parlour guitar Andy made for me:



Fliss

----------


## mrmando

Forget the title, but there's a limited-edition book (1,000 signed copies) full of photos of Andy's build process. I think the idea was to document a year in the life of a luthier, or something like that. Thumbed through a copy at Dusty Strings. Not a lot of mando content, but a fantastic book.

----------


## Fliss

The book is called "Talking Wood" and it's absolutely fascinating.  It includes snatches of his poetry and his unique observations and speculation on life, luthiery and all sorts of things!  (I have a copy which I bought from him when I got my parlour  :Smile:  )

Fliss

----------


## Mike Black

> Forget the title, but there's a limited-edition book (1,000 signed copies) full of photos of Andy's build process. I think the idea was to document a year in the life of a luthier, or something like that. Thumbed through a copy at Dusty Strings. Not a lot of mando content, but a fantastic book.


They "DID" have one at Dusty Strings.   :Smile:     Thanks for the tip!

----------


## Goodin

Is this book still available???  Thanks for posting Fliss, I always chuckle when I see your guitar, smiling at me  :Wink: ; it's also nice to see your old zouk, for which I had Andy model mine after! Any other Manson owners on the Cafe??

----------


## Mike Black

No, it's not available.   I've been looking for a few years.  Andy told me that there is no intent of reprinting it, but there may be plans in the future to make another book.

----------


## Mike Black

*I asked* "Are there any plans on reprinting your book -Talking Wood?" 

*Andy's response:*  "Sorry Michael, doesn't look like it. I have a feeling in my bones (what's left of them!) there may be another one festering......"

----------


## Goodin

I just asked him myself, I'm sure I'll get the same response.  He has another 3 pointer mandolin in the works right now.  I would post pics but don't know how to get pics from Facebook to here!

----------


## Mike Black

Here is the 3 pointer in progress right now.  

*To quote Andy:*  it's a look at that wood...screaming out for "please make me into a mandolin, it's what the gods spent billions of years evolving me for" kind of moment.

----------


## dcoventry

OK. Honestly, where does he find this wood.  My God, it's all so beautiful and well matched. Double dang!

----------


## Mike Black

One detail that I really like is how he sets the willow linings into the blocks.

----------


## Ron McMillan

I adore the workmanship and finish of his 'traditional' instruments as much as I detest the visual masturbation of the triple-neck monstrosity. But fair play to Andy, as he has attracted the patronage of rock millionaires who can pay for such things from their pocket change.

----------


## dcoventry

" I detest the visual masturbation of the triple-neck monstrosity."

Woody Allen says, "At least masturbation is sex with someone you love". 

Dang, those mandos are beautiful, even the triple neck one.  I would take that one if I absolutely had to!  Anyone who can craft would into such beauty has my utmost respect and thanks.

Can I have one, please?

----------


## djidaho

Andy's work fits in with the recent thread  "The mandolin as an "art" object"

----------


## Nonprophet

He is obviously an incredibly talented and gifted craftsman--what a fun life!

NP

----------


## Mike Black

FYI... 

Andy Manson has just recently updated his website with some cool Mandolin Family pictures.  


Like these!!






There is also a section for the John Paul Jones collection

----------


## Randi Gormley

Wow. I would never get around to playing something like that. I'd just sit and stare at it all the time!

----------


## Fliss

Just to stoke the flames of MAS, you don't see these come up for sale very often: Manson mandolin

I hope someone buys it quickly before I find myself giving in to temptation!!!!

Fliss

----------


## almeriastrings

Gorgeous work and materials... first class all the way.

I see he has recently moved "next door" (Portugal)! Interesting.

----------


## Mike Black

Here are a few pictures of Andy Manson's latest 3 point mandolin.

----------


## dcoventry

My God. It's just so beautiful. This is what the acronym MAS was invented for. Yummy.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Drop dead gorgeous!!! Envious of whoever that's going home with!!!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Marc Woodward

> Drop dead gorgeous!!! Envious of whoever that's going home with!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


Meeting Andy next week to have a play... Might have to win the lottery this weekend or  rob a bank... 'Your honor, we ask for leniency, our client was addicted to MAS and has promised to attend a recovery program involving banjo players etc'
Marc

Http://www.myspace.com/marcwoodward

----------


## dcoventry

Yeah, uh, if I were to see one in person, or worse, picked one up to play it.....I'd have a heart attack from running away with it as fast as I could.

Seriously, though, I don't know that I could resist buying one if it were available in person. Money be d@amned, I'd figure it out some how.

----------


## joshua collum

> This view is just stunning too!


It looks like there is a little leaf carving on the top of the small headstaock point...Anyone else see that or is it a illusion...?

----------


## dcoventry

Uhhhh, I wondering if he finished the inside of the scroll and under the FB extension? :Wink:

----------


## Mike Black

> It looks like there is a little leaf carving on the top of the small headstaock point...Anyone else see that or is it a illusion...?


I think that it's just a sap line in the wood.

----------


## Don Grieser

Just some stunningly beautiful work. Love that triple neck Page plays in one of the videos on Andy's site, but that 3 point would do just fine for me.

----------


## Mike Black

> Meeting Andy next week to have a play... Might have to win the lottery this weekend or  rob a bank... 'Your honor, we ask for leniency, our client was addicted to MAS and has promised to attend a recovery program involving banjo players etc'
> Marc


Marc, Gotta let me know how that 3 point sounds an plays.  I got a big case of MAS as soon as I found out that it was for sale.   :Disbelief:

----------


## Fliss

> Marc, Gotta let me know how that 3 point sounds an plays.  I got a big case of MAS as soon as I found out that it was for sale.


+1... wow, that is an absolute beauty.  Thank goodness I don't play well enough to even attempt to justify buying it!!!  Andy's attention to detail is incredible. 

Fliss

----------


## Jake Wildwood

Very cool!

Seeing the 8-string-bass neck makes me kind of think... why has no one done that for a mandobass? That'd be great fun.

----------


## dwne

There's another interesting Andy Manson creation here on ebay.co.uk which someone might like to buy and report back on...

I'm ashamed to say that I was recently in Manson's guitar shop in Exeter, saw the above-linked dark stained mandolin hanging behind the desk _and didn't ask to play it._

----------


## Mike Black

This is a crazy way to make a dovetail.

----------


## Mike Black

Here is an interview with Andy Manson that was just posted if anyone cares to read.

http://www.guitarbench.com/2011/08/0...ier-interview/

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## crazymandolinist

That's EXACTLY how I do my dovetails.... Does that make me a genius too?

----------


## Mike Black

> That's EXACTLY how I do my dovetails.... Does that make me a genius too?


I just said that it was a *crazy* way to do a dovetail, not a genius.   Given your handle....   :Smile:

----------


## Marc Woodward

Mike - you wanted med to let you know how it sounded.... Err,  so good I bought it! Fabulous all round!
Marc

----------


## Mike Black

Congrats Marc!

----------


## crazymandolinist

> I just said that it was a *crazy* way to do a dovetail, not a genius.   Given your handle....


Thass how I roooooooooooooll 

 :Wink:

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Mike - you wanted med to let you know how it sounded.... Err,  so good I bought it! Fabulous all round!
> Marc


Lucky, lucky man!! Well done you! Post some sound clips when you get the chance please!!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Mike Black

> Lucky, lucky man!! Well done you! Post some sound clips when you get the chance please!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


Agreed!!!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Marc Woodward

Ok, here it is: a clip of a tune on my lovely new Manson mandolin.

http://youtu.be/JrL_5HapGqM

Marc

http://www.myspace.com/marcwoodward

http://www.myspace.com/kirkwoodbrowntrio

----------


## Mike Black

Marc,  it truly does sound lovely!!!   Thanks for sharing!

----------


## almeriastrings

Lovely, individual, unique instruments. As others have said, the materials used are jaw-dropping. Lutherie as high art! 

Enjoy it... it can only get even better!!

----------


## Ed Goist

Marc; congratulations! Sounds fantastic.
Those chords in the third minute are just out of this world!

----------


## Fliss

Fabulous, Marc, thanks for sharing!  Count me among those who are turing green with envy!  

Fliss

----------


## dcoventry

What is that mandolin worth? Exactly what you paid for it.

Damn fine. Damn fine. Great playing. That instrument will be a joy for 100 years. At least. What you paid for it seems inconsequential and a good bargain, whatever it was. You have art and joy. 'Nuff said.

Congrats.

----------


## Charles E.

Marc, that looks and sounds wonderful. I also enjoyed your video " Apple In A Barrel ", very nice work on the Mandocello!

----------


## GarY Nava

Beautiful mandolin!  Ive enjoyed look at the photos, its nice to see/hear Andys work in action.
Cheers Gary

----------


## Marc Woodward

Hi all, 
Thanks for your kind comments (-the tunes a bit ropey in places!)..appreciated. Yup, it's a lovely instrument and very different from the F2 I've been playing for the last twenty years (it was time I treated myself to another mandolin...).
Thanks,
Marc
http://www.myspace.com/marcwoodward

----------


## Mike Black

There is another nice 3 point mandolin coming out of Andy's shop soon.  No financial interest, his work is just very inspiring for me.

----------

Marc Woodward, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Man... that verges on obscene!
Pictures for posterity:

(I hope Andy doesn't mind... it's just sad that many of the old pictures in this thread are no longer with us....)

----------

Marc Woodward, 

Mike Black, 

Perry Babasin, 

strings777

----------


## Perry Babasin

Man, I think you could shave on that scroll edge... ha,ha,ha - Beautiful work!

----------

